# Review: Snap-On Cordless Impact Wrench



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/pro_...group_ID=13138&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


This things rocks my socks. OK, so it costs as much as all four tires on your car, but if you're ever on the side of a stage road in the rain with a flat or decide to psyche out your competition with a last moment tire change, you'll appreciate the way it puts the power of an impact in a portable form. Uh, I guess you could use it in your driveway too. A nice gift for yourself, you deserve it!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad-ass, its now on my X-mas wishlist. I'm really liking this new Tool section :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that's pretty cool

I got one of the super cheap 12volt powered ones a while back, it was good for breaking lugs loose, not much faster than using the tire iron, I never used it to tighten lugs, cuz i'm a ludite and like to tighten my lugs by hand.

How does the snap-on one work? does it spool up and when you push the chuck in a bit it goes k-thud?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It works the same as a regular impact. k-thud, k-thud. It has a good rate of speed, not as fast as a proper air wrench, but waaaaaaaay faster than by hand. We keep an extra battery pack handy, but one pack is usually good for a day of racing (Usually 2-3 tire changes in service).


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

:thumbup: Wow !!

it cost a lot but man... thats the thing for the week-end racer/dragstrip 
even if your car does 17sec youll still look cool  on my wish list too


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

one of my mechanic friends has one. definitely worth it. it works just as fast as a regular impact (and sounds like it), but it's less powerful. 160ft lb of torque compared to the 400 my 1/2" air impact does.

but when you're at the track it's freakin awesome to do a tire change in a minute- by yourself. me want.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My dad is a tool salesman so I have a lot of experience with many different tools and brands. Snap On had some quality control issues with that series for a while. I believe they got it sorted out but just pay attention to how it is working and if it acts up get it back to Snap On


----------



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

_Snap-On does have a good impact, Mechanics out in the field use them to change cutting edges on motor graders, And it pulls them tight_


----------

